

Nobody Goes to Art School to Make Money, so Fuck Off - oulipian
https://medium.com/@omershapira/nobody-goes-to-art-school-to-make-money-so-fuck-off-48fee12e24c2

======
bradhe
That's all well and good. Just don't complain about "just making coffee for
you guys" and that kind of shit!

------
tempodox
Yes, they do. Art school teachers, namely. I bet they're not starving.

------
cylinder
Then how do they expect to pay back NYU tuition?

